# Genesee County Michigan



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

This is my first year plowing and would like to talk to a few guys in the area about pricing, and possibly doing some sub work for you. Will be running a 3/4 ton dodge ram with a 8ft western plow. What do you guys know about Jersik on Bristol road in Flint? Good dealer support? This is where I will be purchasing my plow.

Thanks
G


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Jursik is a decent supplier for stuff. Monroe, out off Hill Rd. has quite a bit to offer. They are both kind of in and off with their prices, so it's always better to call firts, as somethings are higher and lower at both places. Much of your stuff can be had through J Thomas as well, which can save a great deal of money - especially if you are doing preventive maintenance type stuff. If you are interested in some sub work, I can probably set you up with some of that, if you like. We also network quite a bit. If you ever need plow repairs, or anything of that sort,...hands down..I'm the one to talk to. We service and repair trucks and plows for ALOT of services. Where abouts are you?


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

Joe, how does sub-work, work? You pretty much supply the jobs and I just go do them? You have my number in your PM box. Call me sometime and we can talk. What percentage would I receive?


----------

